# Dueling dogma.



## News Feeder (Jun 10, 2010)

How is it the Catholic Church knows the nature of Freemasonry in a way more so than Freemasonry itself?“Freemasonry considers all religions of the world as mere competitive attempts to know God, who remains unknowable. Consequently, to say that Christianity is the true religion would be unacceptable in Freemasonry,” the CBCP states, adding that the [...]












More...


----------

